# Fish Taxidermist



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Howdy y'all 

I'm looking for a top-notch fix taxidermist, and wondering if y'all can point me in the right direction? 

I have a couple fish from this past year that deserve a replica mount, and I want to go with the best guy I can find. Feel free to PM me if you have suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

I have several fish (trout) by John Holley in Mapleton - cell: (801) 787-7783. He has done an absolutely beautiful job. A lot of the fish mounts in Sportsman's in Provo are his. I highly recommend him.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sid Killian, Wildlife Art Studios. Impeccable talent. He can do skin or replicas. 
May I ask why you choose replicas? Well, I guess if it's not a brook trout, replicas are fine. 
Brook trout replicas just scream truth-stretching, in both size and shape.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> Sid Killian, Wildlife Art Studios. Impeccable talent. He can do skin or replicas.
> May I ask why you choose replicas? Well, I guess if it's not a brook trout, replicas are fine.
> Brook trout replicas just scream truth-stretching, in both size and shape.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'll get in touch.

I choose to throw most big fish back that I catch. And, when you catch some of the big ones out of the Provo River (I caught a rainbow from there I'd love a mount of) you have to throw them back. It's been different circumstances where I've felt it'd be better to put the fish back than take it with me. To each their own, though, I'm not about to lecture anyone for keeping a fish. As long as the laws on the water you're fishing say you can keep fish, have at it.

I agree. I have yet to see a brook (or tiger trout, for that matter) replica mount that looks amazing. The trickiest part on those seems to be the vermiculation on the back.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

spencerD said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I'll get in touch.
> 
> I choose to throw most big fish back that I catch. And, when you catch some of the big ones out of the Provo River (I caught a rainbow from there I'd love a mount of) you have to throw them back. It's been different circumstances where I've felt it'd be better to put the fish back than take it with me. To each their own, though, I'm not about to lecture anyone for keeping a fish. As long as the laws on the water you're fishing say you can keep fish, have at it.
> 
> I agree. I have yet to see a brook (or tiger trout, for that matter) replica mount that looks amazing. The trickiest part on those seems to be the vermiculation on the back.


I'm with you on this, not only do larger trout tend to not taste good but they also deserve to keep on breeding more big trout. When you hear about some of these larger ones being old enough to be your dad you can't help but to have respect for them, I would even go as far as saying a person might hold a certain level of reverence toward them. Take some pictures, measurements, weigh it, and send it back to the water to be caught another day.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Both suggestions above are top notch for sure. I think John Holly is the best in the state and I have had him do all of my fish, both skin and replica. for replica I would definitely go to John.


----------

